

Ask HN: Do you hire for a startup? Tell me your pain - marcamillion

I am building an app to help you manage the entire process end-to-end.<p>Rather than assuming your pains - based on the bloat I have seen from testing existing solutions - I would love to hear from you directly about your pains.<p>What makes your life a living hell? If you could get a system designed, from scratch, for your company and your needs - give me the 50,000 foot view of what that might look like.<p>You can give me as many details as possible (either a 1 liner, or a page).<p>As much feedback as possible would be greatly appreciated.
======
JT123
I think biggest pain in hiring for startup world is availability of candidates
who are best, available in market and willing to take risks!

Can your app address that?

~~~
marcamillion
Well, first I want to verify the pain I am going to address, before deciding
on a direction.

What you have articulated has many facets and a billion ways to approach it.

